# Knee recovery - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2019)

Knee recovery - an ongoing process



 
Fu Zhensong (1872 - 1953), the creator of Fu style


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 3, 2019)

Glad to hear you’re recovering. Next year when I go up to visit my wife’s folks maybe we’ll be able to meet up and work out for a bit.


----------

